# Holyhead to Cardiff



## Jason_77 (5 Apr 2006)

Hi All,

Have any of you driven from Holyhead to Cardiff?
If so, how long did it take, what are the roads like etc?

Thanks,


----------



## elcato (5 Apr 2006)

Never drove but the train journey takes up to 5 hours so be prepared for a long journey.


----------



## colc1 (5 Apr 2006)

elcato said:
			
		

> Never drove but the train journey takes up to 5 hours so be prepared for a long journey.


 
Its a long journey alright used to be picturesqe going through the mountains years ago, but I dont remember much in the way of 'major roads'.  You could go down the coast road towards Chester too but that would be going around the long way (distance wise anyway).  Either way its a long drive, would you not go on the train British trains are quite comfortable (compared to Iarnrod Eireann anyway)?


----------



## monkeyboy (5 Apr 2006)

NO NO NO NO NO...............!!! Going to HC \Final?

Do not go to Holyhead sail to Fishguard 1.5 hour tops. This sails from Rosslare however but still works out as a lot less time on the road and more time on familiar roads!


----------



## zag (5 Apr 2006)

Definitely take the Fishguard/Pembroke ferry and take the road from there.

Basically, the road from Fishguard/Pembroke is relatively high quality and turns into motorway reasonably quickly (as far as I remember).  Good road whatever way you look at it.

The road from Holyhead down the coast is essentially a small rural road with all the same problems as you get here - getting stuck behind tractors, cows, steep mountain roads, etc . . .

I think the net distance (from Dublin) isn't much different whether you go via Holyhead or Pembroke/Fishguard, but the time savings and the ease of driving are significant.

z


----------



## Helen (5 Apr 2006)

I've booked the Rosslare - Fishguard ferry leaving Rosslare at 8:00am arriving 10am so plenty of time to make it to Cardiff. Returning time is good too at 6pm the following day.

All we need now is the Boys in Blue to beat the Boys in Red


----------



## Jason_77 (7 Apr 2006)

Thanks all.

Definitely want the boys in Red to beat the boys in Blue


----------



## monkeyboy (7 Apr 2006)

SOrry gonna go with Helen on this one!
The old story that "forwards win matches and backs by how much" I think is outdated..(Toulose have a better pack than Munster) and the new story in my opinion makes more sense : "tries win matches and leinster backs by how many to spare!" 

It is also decent road to the far side of Arklow on way to Rosslare from dublin so it is the much better run.


----------



## TarfHead (7 Apr 2006)

Jason_77 said:
			
		

> Have any of you driven from Holyhead to Cardiff?
> If so, how long did it take, what are the roads like etc?


 
In 1991, I was a passenger in a car for this journey and it was HELL. Narrow twisty roads and if you get caught behind slower traffic it could take miles to get past them.

It would have been much better on the nerves to go via Chester, wven if the road distance is more.


----------

